# PRS 64 pitch 134 tooth X-Ray Touring Car Spurs



## Tornado_Racing (Jun 30, 2002)

Well guys they are finally here. PRS now has in stock 64 pitch 134 tooth Touring Car Spurs. Many of the X-Ray drivers have been e-mailing us about them and now they are here.

The spurs are machined from black delrin so they are as perfectly round as perfect can get. Each spur has the tooth number stamped on them and we have put larger lightening holes in each to help reduce rotating weight.

Touring Car spurs are available in 64 pitch with sizes ranging from:

134, 132, 130, 128, 124, 120, 104, 100, 96, 92, and 88.

I have included a couple of picks of a 128 and 134. If you guys are interested visit the web site at:

www.precisionracingsystems.com 

Or if you have any questions drop me an e-mail at:

[email protected]


----------

